# Herfabomber's latest reign of terror begins



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pete's been doing a lot of talking and threatening today. He was genius enough to back up the talk with a massive explosion on my mailbox at the same time. Here's the destruction

I've had the Padilla and the Partagas before, the rest are new to me. Can't wait to try the Tatuaje and the Por Larranga and the..aw hell, can't wait to try them all. Thanks Pete! :woohoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice, he is one crazy SOB


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

You didn't mention your wife was nearly injured at the mailbox today? Sigh. I guess you're already plotting your revenge...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The new ones you haven't tried are the best of the bunch; you're in for a treat.
:tu


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> You didn't mention your wife was nearly injured at the mailbox today? Sigh. I guess you're already plotting your revenge...


I hope your couch is comfy,Dan....methinks you're going to be sleeping on it..

of course Dan is plotting revenge,Mrs Danfish.....he's a man of Honor and would never allow any harm come to his good lady wife without retribution.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

great hit, and despite his evil demeanor and his propencity towards violence, Pete is a great BOTL


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow that's an amazing hit! You guys are crazy!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

The man is on a mission! Damn nice hit! It looks like Pete is in full on blitzkrieg mode!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> great hit, and despite his evil demeanor and his propencity towards violence, Pete is _one crazy mother._..


Truth.

Nice hit, Pete! :smoke:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice hit Pete! Enjoy the smokes Dan :tu


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Enjoy Dan. Those look great man.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

And so the squid attacks begin.

Nicely done Pete, those are some great looking sticks that you hit Dan with.

Enjoy Dan!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Pete warned ALL of you squids - he's taking matter into his own hands so fair warning has been had by all. Nicely done Pete! Enjoy Dan and Mrs Dan... you might ought to have a little talking to the Mr!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm pretty sure Pete warned ALL of you squids - he's taking matter into his own hands so fair warning has been had by all. Nicely done Pete! Enjoy Dan and Mrs Dan... you might ought to have a little talking to the Mr!


Or he could just let her keep getting the mail. Just think no more "Honey Do's".

I lost my wife to a bad cigar bomb, but now I can buy so many more cigars.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

the bombing is crazy around here !!! Nice hit Pete !!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> Or he could just let her keep getting the mail. Just think no more "Honey Do's".
> 
> I lost my wife to a bad cigar bomb, but now I can buy so many more cigars.


It's probably a bad thing that this made me laugh...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> It's probably a bad thing that this made me laugh...


It's probably a worse thing that you told us it made you laugh.

Nah, I laughed too. If it's funny, it's funny!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

she's a keeper,Dan.....you are a very wise fish to have married her.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> she's a keeper,Dan.....you are a very wise fish to have married her.


I'm reminded most every day of that fact Pete. And just so you know, I hit back twice as hard when the bomb blows her up instead of me so you better prepare the herfacave I mean senior center for arts and crafts.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

More proof of your terrorist tendencies Pete, almost talking out an innocent bystander with your dasterdly deads. Nice hit


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ummmmmmmm..almost doesn't count?

if I may make a suggestion?...perhaps it would be prudent if you had His and Hers mailboxes?....that way any of us mad bombers can destroy our intended target without any innocent victims getting hurt....

the arts and crafts center for old people and orphans has been doubly fortified.....we're in the middle of making a Friendship Quilt for some people dying from some disease or something and while the blasts don't really bother the geezers cuz most of them are hard of hearing,the vibrations from the blasts really screw up the needlework....plus the juices boxes keep falling of the shelves and those little orphan bastards get pissed if there's no juice boxes...it's not easy being a humanitarian,yaknow.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmmm..almost doesn't count?
> 
> if I may make a suggestion?...perhaps it would be prudent if you had His and Hers mailboxes?....that way any of us mad bombers can destroy our intended target without any innocent victims getting hurt....
> 
> the arts and crafts center for old people and orphans has been doubly fortified.....we're in the middle of making a Friendship Quilt for some people dying from some disease or something and while the blasts don't really bother the geezers cuz most of them are hard of hearing,the vibrations from the blasts really screw up the needlework....plus the juices boxes keep falling of the shelves and those little orphan bastards get pissed if there's no juice boxes...it's not easy being a humanitarian,yaknow.


The funniest part of that statement, Pete, is that you consider Mrs. Cupcake an innocent victim.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if I may make a suggestion?...perhaps it would be prudent if you had His and Hers mailboxes?....that way any of us mad bombers can destroy our intended target without any innocent victims getting hurt....


His and Hers mailboxes = WIN


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmmm..almost doesn't count?
> 
> if I may make a suggestion?...perhaps it would be prudent if you had His and Hers mailboxes?....that way any of us mad bombers can destroy our intended target without any innocent victims getting hurt....
> 
> the arts and crafts center for old people and orphans has been doubly fortified.....we're in the middle of making a Friendship Quilt for some people dying from some disease or something and while the blasts don't really bother the geezers cuz most of them are hard of hearing,the vibrations from the blasts really screw up the needlework....plus the juices boxes keep falling of the shelves and those little orphan bastards get pissed if there's no juice boxes...it's not easy being a humanitarian,yaknow.


Oh my god he's using child labour to knit blankets to fund his evil terrorist plots. I'm phoning the union that's got to be against union rules.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

in the strictest context,she was not the intended target..henceforth,any damage incurred upon a non-target may be construed as "innocent victim" stuff.

on the other hand,if I choose to make her a target and you are injured because of her intended bomb,that would make you the innocent victim,in spite of how incredibly funny it would be.

not that I would ever ever ever make your good lady wife the target of one of my Herfabombs.

well..probably never

although..it would be hysterical if I did send a bomb to your house but not tell either of you who it's for.....

Danfish: "You get the mail..it's for you."

Mrs. Danfish: "Screw you,Jack. I got it the last time,remember?"

Danfish: "I know....tell one of those dogs you train to get it."

Mrs. Danfish::kicknuts:


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: now I have to do that some day.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...Pete actually took it easy on you...must be all part of his plan. ound:


----------

